# Anyone read this book, Whiskerslist?



## NebraskaCat

This book sounds funny and is getting good reviews from both customers and guest reviewers. Think I'll check it out.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Give us a review when you read it plz!

I'm reading the last book you mentioned was good! Chleo!


----------



## Marcia

Mitts & Tess said:


> Give us a review when you read it plz!
> 
> I'm reading the last book you mentioned was good! Chleo!


Was that the "Snowflake in my Hand" book?? Oh I just cried and cried through that one! By far one of my new favorites.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I just ordered A Street Cat Named Bob. It was on the best seller list in UK. I'm hoping for a good read. 

I know when this book from Amazon shows up at the house my honey will think " MG another cat book! How many cat books can she read!" :?


----------



## NebraskaCat

No, Merry's talking about another book called 'Cleo: The Cat Who Mended a Family' that Razzle had mentioned was good and I had agreed...

After Cleo was released in 2009, there was talk of a movie (ala Marley and Me), but I don't know if anyone ended up picking up the project.

CLEO: The Cat Who Mended a Family: Helen Brown: 9780806533032: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Jeff i was just curious if you've read this book yet ? The Dalai Lama's Cat by David Michie.


----------



## NebraskaCat

I have not. I'll have to put it on the list.

Also, I received Julia's Cats, a book about Julia Child and her "poussiequettes," as a gift last Christmas and have never gotten around to it either.


----------

